# ashes to ashes



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

for any one who liked this or the original life on mars series its on bbc1 now first of the final series.,


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

keeley hawes :argie:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Kev,

I agree mate, she's quality!

Cheers,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Kev,
> 
> I agree mate, she's quality!
> 
> ...


posh totty IMO


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't like her, plus I liked life on mars but ashes to ashes I cannot get my head round it.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Was really good, i really like A2A. Think this series will be awesome. Couple of absolutely brilliant quotes...

Gene Hunt to Ray: "Ray, you come to work dressed like a maths teacher again and ill paint your balls the colour of chesnuts and tell a sack of squirrels its winter season....."....!!!!!

Hunt to Drake: "Go on, speak"
Drake to Hunt: "A please would be nice...."
Hunt to Drake "Please speak now, you mare"......

Genet Hunt is pure quality!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Should be a good series. What is the significance of the facialy scared copper appearing and constant references to Gene being at the 'centre of it'?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure about the guy with the dodgy face. Pretty sure that DNC copper Jim something is the same as Drake. Think he's been injured and is in the same place as Drake for whatever reason. Wouldnt be suprised if the guy with the facr turns out to be Gene Hunt or something odd. Sams file was a bit of a curve ball too......


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Wasn't the copper with the dodgy face the one that Drake buried in the concrete in the last series?


----------



## chris3125 (Apr 6, 2009)

That's what I thought. ^^^ love this show. Especially the quattro!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Geetarman said:


> Wasn't the copper with the dodgy face the one that Drake buried in the concrete in the last series?


I thought that as well.

Why have the BBC moved it to Friday? All the other series were Monday/Tuesday, but Friday! Stupid timing, surely many of the people who would watch this would think about going out on a Friday.

Chris.


----------



## Sam_Burns (Feb 9, 2010)

shes fit for an older bird.... hours of fun!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Best thing on TV imo whenever this is on, as were the previous series and even more so for Life On Mars, which is still the best of the lot - can't beat the original :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

On in 15 guys :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gene Hunt "If you're riding the cotton pony you can go home" - classic


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

"wheres the strangest place you have made love?" 

"my bottom" 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> "wheres the strangest place you have made love?"
> 
> "my bottom"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


That was sooo funny :lol::lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Watched the last episode on catch-up yesterday, the beginning was hilarious, Gene Hunt as Billy Joel:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I loved Life on mars but didn't really get into A"A but i have watched the first 2 of the new series and Love it :thumb:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Just watched tonights episode! Absolute Class! 

The bit were Gene takes **** about his Knacker  and of corse the tunes. Cant believe theres only going to be two more


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I missed life on mars but have watched all the A2A's, great series. Gene Hunt's a class act


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

It was last weeks episode that really had me laughing out loud, when they jumped over that wall to apprehend the villain and the camera panned round to a Blue Peter sign, I knew where it was going, and they didn't disappoint, pmsl :lol:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> It was last weeks episode that really had me laughing out loud, when they jumped over that wall to apprehend the villain and the camera panned round to a Blue Peter sign, I knew where it was going, and they didn't disappoint, pmsl :lol:


Ive watched this episode this morning, it made me laugh out loud aswell, :lol: Think the programmes brill, Gene Hunt is how everybody thinks/wants a copper to be!! :lol:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

What an ending! Bloody brilliant! Cant believe they wrecked the quattro!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Kenny6 said:


> What an ending! Bloody brilliant! Cant believe they wrecked the quattro!


Agreed!

Great way to end the series I thought. Took me a while to wrap my head round but I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought it was a bit of a cop out (see what I did there!) - dissapointed with the way it's left it open for more of them as well, rather than properly killing it off.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

So why did they all go into the pub but Gene couldn't?


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Gene didn't want to - it means he would "die"


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I watched the final episode last night (recorded), superb story and ending. "You're under arrest for killing the quattro".


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Ben_W said:


> Not sure about the guy with the dodgy face. Pretty sure that DNC copper Jim something is the same as Drake. Think he's been injured and is in the same place as Drake for whatever reason. Wouldnt be suprised if the guy with the facr turns out to be Gene Hunt or something odd. Sams file was a bit of a curve ball too......


1 out of 2 ain't bad. Good call. :thumb:

Steve O.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Showshine said:


> So why did they all go into the pub but Gene couldn't?


finally finished the story last night on iplayer. and this is my take on it all

gene helped sam to leave. which meant he took him to the pub. the pub imo is the pearly gates. the black guy from life on mars is like a st peter character. gene is like an angel who prepares the souls for the truth. even tho he wont accept it himself. the change in his attitude when drake dug him up showed that. keets is a demon who lures souls into hell the noises he made when gene hit him were demonic growls. i think there will be another series in the pipeline with the iphone copper turning up at the end.

bring it on i say this and life on mars are among my top 3 bbc productions the other being survivors


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^ Concurs with my understanding of it as well mate :thumb:

(but I did need to watch the final eposide twice for it to make sense ).

Despite its detractors I have to say - and I've made no secret of the fact - that I LOVED A2A and even more so LOM, as a body of work - probably because I'm a complete nostalgia-head for the 70s and 80s anyway, so these series were always going to flick my switch on a number of levels.

Sad to see it go, I really am, but nice tiny ***** of light at the end, says to me it might not be quite "last orders gentlemen please" _just_ yet 

:thumb:


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

So that's what Keats was about. Makes so much sense now, but I couldn't figure it out for the life of me...


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i have never seen life on mars or ashes to ashes. i have just watched the last series and loved it. the final episode messed with my head until someone explained it to me. now i wanna watch life on mars and the rest of ashes to ashes.

shame the quattro died


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Shaqs

I was never bothered until i just went out and got the box set of LOM and i was hooked - So clever


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'll be getting the DVDs of LOM and the 2 previous A2A as well, as I suspect a second viewing will put a new twist on a lot of the episodes now we all know who the characters really are.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Viper said:


> I'll be getting the DVDs of LOM and the 2 previous A2A as well, as I suspect a second viewing will put a new twist on a lot of the episodes now we all know who the characters really are.


Got this set for my Xmas 2 years ago..absoloutly love it!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Graham explains 'Ashes To Ashes' finale: (writer)

Ashes To Ashes co-creator Matthew Graham has described last night's final episode.

Graham, who penned the last story, discussed the world where DI Alex Drake found herself in the show's first series.

He told The Guardian: "She finds herself between heaven and earth. When we discussed the philosophy behind it we decided that, seeing as how the cosmos was infinite, everybody who dies can afford to go to some kind of purgatory plane that is relevant and significant to them. 

"So we liked the idea that coppers with issues would go to a place designed for coppers. And a coppers' paradise surely has to be The Sweeney, or The French Connection if you're an American."

Graham continued: "That's the place where you've got all the freedoms and, therefore, all the chances to make all the big mistakes that could lead you to hell. But all the good decisions would lead you to heaven."


----------

